# 03 Specv



## busyb2100 (Sep 2, 2003)




----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Very nice! I love the color :banana:


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

very clean... KEEP it that way!! the wheels look hot


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Nice ride.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Looks great :thumbup:.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Now,
THOSE are rims...

Seth


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Love it.


----------



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

WOW!
Leave your car just how it is now it's perfect.

What mods do you have under the hood?


----------



## busyb2100 (Sep 2, 2003)

i only have a front upper strut bar and drop in filter. i am not messin with the engine cause of the warranty. thanks everyone for the great comments. i do love the way it sits now. not too much more gonan be dowe to it.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Nice ride! I give it a big :thumbup:


----------

